# [SOLVED] iPod Touch 4th Gen help



## H0ma93 (Apr 18, 2011)

hey. iv been trying for the last 3 days to sync my ipod with my hotmail contacts. iv read that you can do it through outlook express but after i export my contact list to the WLMContacts.cvs file outlook dosnt recognize it. can any one eather help me with that or let me know if there is any other ways to do it? if it helps any yes i can get to wifi. if any one can give me any help it would be greatly apprecated.


----------



## H0ma93 (Apr 18, 2011)

It's actually really easy. First and formost though. I did not figure it out on my own. Unfortunately I do not remember the name of the web sight I got the info from. All you need to do is go to settings > mail > new account > at the top of the list will be microsoft exchange. Type in your info then push the varify button at the top right of the screen. When the next screen comes up there will be a new server section. simply type in "m.hotmail.com" with out the quotes. When that is all done you should be able to go in your contact list and every one from your hotmail list SHOULD be in there. If not google Microsoft exchange.


----------

